

Ask HN: Learning PHP through Wordpress - shire

I&#x27;m studying PHP lately but I like Wordpress a lot. Is it possible to understand how web development and PHP works through Wordpress? you know learning how to build themes and plugins with Wordpress?
======
LatexNinja
Definitely! But there are two sides to that. The WordPress way and the not so
WordPress way whatever that tends to be. WordPress makes a lot of things
really simple by using wrapper functions and making core API's available to
help make development easier on the platform. In turn some vital aspects of
PHP won't make it into your skill set at least in the beginning. Things like
creating a socket for the DB, CRUD and stuff like that. I wouldn't consider
that much of anything to worry about though because you would still be
learning PHP in the end. The cool thing about WordPress is that the community
is pretty awesome and amount of good information you can find is vast. In the
end though code is code so just pick something you enjoy learning and working
with because the possibilities are endless and eventually you'll be learning
something new anyways.

